# Intercompany transfer versus CSV



## Joyful1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello. Can someone kindly assist. I have been offered a job opportunity in South Africa. The respective company has suggested getting an intercompany transfer visa instead of critical skills as it is supposed to be faster. I am currently in Zim. What are your views? How long does each one take? Also note that I would be moving with a husband and 2 children.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Critical skills VISA when done in Zim takes long I however do not know whether its the same for Intra company. But if you are not in a hurry to move to SA i suggest you get CSV (Assuming you meet the requirements). A CSV offers an exceptionally quick root to Perm Residency. Perm residency makes you life much easier in SA


----------



## Joyful1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you Jollem for the response. You mention life being easier as a permanent resident, do you mind specifying in which ways? That will help me make my decision. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

A temporary residency visa expires so once it expires u need to go through the painful
and expensive process to renew.
A temporary residence visa has specific conditions i.e. to work at your specific
company. THe name of the company is even endorsed on the VISA. so you are 
not allowed to run a business or work elsewhere. Its much more difficult to get another job because you will then need to do a change of conditions on your current visa - which 
essentially is a new application and is expensive. If you want 
to change jobs most companies are not willing to wait until u get another visa
as DHA is unpredictable they would rather just get someone with an SA ID.
Its very difficult to get a homeloan on a TRV(they want 50% deposit and they put 
risk premium on your interest rate).
If you have a PRP you can also add your family so they too get PRPs etc.


----------



## Joyful1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you so much for the insights. K appreciate it


----------

